# How to get into the Embroidery Business ?



## jermie (Jan 29, 2006)

I current contract out all my embroidery business, which is only a few hundred dollars a month. I have been looking into getting a machine and run into the delema of what to buy. Do a get a new machine, such as a Baradan and get into the market for around $15,000 or can I get a used machine such as a melco used and get my foot in the door and make some money then eventually buy up. I dont have the up front money for a new machine currently and would love to spend in the range of $4,000-$6,000 or just wait for awhile and then buy new ???? What do you guys think ??? 

Thanks


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Save your money and keep contracting out. Making only a few hundred a month is not enough to keep a machine running or make you money.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

By the time you buy a machine and software, you are realistically looking at $10K+. If you don't know how to operate the machine or how to digitize your own designs, you are probably better off continuing to outsource. You can learn how to do it on your own but it takes a lot of time...


----------



## jermie (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks guys, appreciate the advice.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Particularly since you are just starting out I would get something with support (i.e. something new or from someone who will answer questions after you buy it used). In my opinion the most important thing about a particular embroidery machine is the support, be it the dealer you got it from, internet forums, local experts and the like. All machines require a level of expertese even if you buy a great brand.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we oursourced our embroidery with a local company for a year before we purchased. it took another 2 years to pay for it with work but now it is all gravy.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

tfalk said:


> how to digitize your own designs, you are probably better off continuing to outsource. ..


Digitizing is not that costly if you outsource it, mainly around 10 bucks per design....main thing is if you are able to get enough embroidery orders in low business time


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Outsource it. We made the mistake of buying a machine-then realized that we really needed 2, or at least a back up. Then we needed 3.......

It sounds good-but we bought used. They all work just fine-but we ahve taught ourselves for the most part. 

But-when we outsourced we had issues with turn around time, etc. So we did sovle that.

Of course my wife complains because we own all of the machines and she STILL does not have monogrammed towels!


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, I purchased a used proffessional embroidery machien for $5000 CAN and purchased some software which I have since updraded to a high level. I used to contract out my work too. but I found that I used to steer people into silk screen as I hated having to deal with people that I couldnt get consistant work from.. In my first year alone I paid off my machine, I was able to accept jobs that no-one else likes too do. and now i have a niche market.. 

I embroider on carpets for show cars, and do large jacket backs plus also contract embroider.. Lakeport beers came to me a last year, and wanted 700 shirts over a month period and they supplied the shirts. I gave them a price of $7 per shirt, it was a 5 min logo, and it so fast ... In a month and a half i made $4900 from that customer alone... That basically paid for my machine.. since then I now digitize and contract out large jobs as I only have a single head machine, but I ofter do jobs for 50 pieces depending on the design.. 

so its your choice to contract out or bite the bullet and indulge.


----------

